# Nana brag



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Bon-Bon's brother Baron who I co-own with a friend finished his CKC Junior Hunter this weekend!! He got his title in two weekend, with his first pass at the Ottawa Valley GRC test last weekend, and finishing up yesterday at the Chesapeake Bay RCC test. He got compliments on the quality of his retrieving and his stylish work. He turned 9 months old last Thursday. Momma Breeze is very proud of her baby boy.

Breeze did not have as good a day--it was a really large MH entry (35 dogs and our tests finish in one day) so the judges pencils were very sharp and she was dropped after what I thought was a really good water blind! But she was carrying some faults from land, and did not have the greatest quarter-to-flush which was incorporated into the same series as the water blind.

Uncle Winter did have a good day earning CKC SH pass #3. It was a BIG water test for senior yesterday for him with a 90yard go bird, a 60 yard memory bird that floated 15 yards away from its landing spot and a 75 yard waterblind with a tempting shoreline near the entry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Baron & Uncle Winter 

Sorry Breeze was dropped


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great weekend, Breeze had a good weekend anyway because her baby boy did so well!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, overall it sounds like some great dog work (sorry Breeze, from the sounds of it, you should have carried and received a leg too). Congratulations to Baron and his title and Winter on his pass....Almost there!


----------

